# White Poop!?!



## bettaowner101

Hello, I have recently had a fish death last night with my silver molly. I did post a thread on here about her rubbing against objects and here is that post: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-aquarium/balloon-molly-rubbing-her-stomach-against-63869/. I still have no idea what she died from.. On her last week of living, she was hiding in the cave all the time. She still came out and swam and was still eating fine. I have mentioned in that post above that she also started to spit out her food. Today, I decided to look at my fish and I saw white poop hanging out from one of my male Red Guppies tail's. I was very concerned because I know this COULD be internal parasites. That fish is also acting normal. Then minutes later, I caught my oldest molly pooping and it was some-what white and it was stringy. In the tank, I have 2 female mollies, and 3 male guppies. It's a 10 gallon tank, heated and filtered. Also, I have noticed today that my black balloon molly has been kind of lazy today and not swimming much. I haven't seen her poop yet. Here are some pics of my oldest molly with the poop: http://i54.tinypic.com/33mn3uf.jpg http://i56.tinypic.com/s6ksd2.jpg http://i54.tinypic.com/2zg5aol.jpg


----------



## Andarial

What you describe sounds like it could be internal parasites just had a death because of this so I understand how scary it can be, if they are losing weight and have white stringy poop and are acting listless then you probably have IP. The best way to combat this is with Prazipro (thank you Lupin for this info) 

Hikari PraziPro Aquarium Solutions Pond Medications 

you can get it here


----------



## amazon21

you should definitely quarantine them and give them the proper medication until they are better. Like andrial said, it is an internal parasite.


----------



## bettaowner101

amazon21 said:


> you should definitely quarantine them and give them the proper medication until they are better. Like andrial said, it is an internal parasite.


Thanks everyone, in about 2 hours I am going to the pet store to get them some meds. I can't seem to find that meds described above anywhere in any of the stores in my area so I am going to get Parasite Clear Tank Buddies. My pet shop says they have them in stock so let's hope they have it and let's hope they will be fine. My Black Molly is 10X worse today. She is currently sitting at the bottom of my tank.


----------



## bettaowner101

Andarial said:


> What you describe sounds like it could be internal parasites just had a death because of this so I understand how scary it can be, if they are losing weight and have white stringy poop and are acting listless then you probably have IP. The best way to combat this is with Prazipro (thank you Lupin for this info)
> 
> Hikari PraziPro Aquarium Solutions Pond Medications
> 
> you can get it here


I ended up buying Parasite Clear Tank Buddies, it clears external and internal parasites and I have seen good things about this product. Let's hope it goes away now.


----------



## Andarial

Ok ^^ I will hope for you


----------



## bettaowner101

Well, I woke up this morning to happily see my two guppies having brown feces coming out of them. Very stringy brown one's too! No more white! . Let's hope it stays this way! For this whole week, my aunt will be watching my fish. She will give them another dose on Tuesday and then again on Thursday. When I get back on Friday, I will do the 25% water change. I'm surprised this med is already working!


----------



## Andarial

It's amazing how fast meds work on these little guys, congrats


----------

